# Siemens Logo: aus 2 Tastern soll 1 Schalter werden



## ogkoenig (5 September 2008)

Hallo!
Bin ganz neu hier und habe ein Problem:

Ich soll eine Anlage bestehend aus einem Stickstoffgenerator und einem Adsorbtionstrockner so steuern, dass zuerst der Trockner Strom bekommt, dann das Ventil am Trocknerausgang öffnet, dann der Generator Strom bekommt und dann das Ventil am Stickstoffausgang öffnet!
Das Abschalten soll dann entsprechend in umgekehrter Reihenfolge ablaufen!
Das war bis dahin kein Problem, allerdings hätte mein Chef jetzt gerne, dass ich anstelle von 2 Tastern (Anlage hochfahren/ Anlage herunterfahren) 1 Taster verwende, der dann dieselbe Funktion hat wie die beiden Taster zusammen.
Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wie man dies umwandeln kann, so dass die Anlage herunterfährt, wenn der Schalter ein "0"-Signal liefert... (also der Schalter auf "off" steht.
Dann würde er ja zu Beginn auch schon herunterfahren wollen!?!
Oder stehe ich einfach nur auf dem Schlauch?
Vielleicht ist die Lösung viel einfacher, deshalb bitte ich euch um eure Hilfe!

Danke im Voraus !!


----------



## vierlagig (5 September 2008)

du kannst mit der LOGO! die signale auch auf eine flanke "untersuchen" und diese auswerten ... sowohl positive flanke beim einschalten als auch negative flanke beim ausschalten ...


----------



## Homer79 (5 September 2008)

Hallo,

wenn das ein Schalter ist, kannst Du das mit ner Nand Flankenauswertung realisieren.


----------



## Homer79 (5 September 2008)

@vierlagig

irgendwie bist Du mir zu schnell ich schreib noch und dann wenn ichs abgeschickt habe lese ich das Du schon geantwortet hast.


----------



## vierlagig (5 September 2008)

nicht mit 0BA0 ... wo habt ihr die denn ausgegraben? 

da hilft alles nix, da mußte mir SR-gliedern ran, einschalten speichern und nach dem runterfahren der anlage rücksetzen


----------



## ogkoenig (5 September 2008)

Ich hätte auch lieber mit nem 0BA6 gearbeitet, aber das Teil lag halt noch hier rum^^
Ich versuch mal mein Glück mit den SR-Gliedern, wenn alles funktioniert, dann kann ich mein Ergebnis ja mal posten!


----------



## vierlagig (5 September 2008)

4 oder 5 hätte gereicht ...

finde es übrigens nicht richtig, einem kunden son alten scheiß zu verkaufen, aber das ist ja zum glück deinem chef seine sache


----------



## ogkoenig (5 September 2008)

ist ja zum glück nur für unsere eigene firma^^.
davon sieht die öffentlichkeit zum glück nichts ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (5 September 2008)

übrigens gibt es auch knebel"schalter" mit tastfunktion, wenn dein chef nur ein loch haben will ...links an, rechts aus, mitte machma nischts


----------



## xetni (10 September 2008)

*Na-Ja*

Die gewünschte Funktion ist die eines *STROMSTOSSRELAIS* - diese Funktion gab es schon bei der Logo "0BA0" !

Gruß XETNI


----------



## Manfred Stangl (12 September 2008)

Der Titel heißt zwar:

"Aus 2 Tastern soll 1 Schalter werden" ABER:


ogkoenig schrieb:


> Das war bis dahin kein Problem, allerdings hätte mein Chef jetzt gerne, dass ich anstelle von 2 Tastern (Anlage hochfahren/ Anlage herunterfahren) 1 Taster verwende, der dann dieselbe Funktion hat wie die beiden Taster zusammen.




in diesem Fall hat vierlagig und homer79 zu schnell gelesen obwohl 4L ein Danke erhielt.

Wenn es denn nun wirklich ein Schalter ist:
*ACK* vierlagig

aber ansonsten natürlich
*ACK* xetni


----------



## vierlagig (12 September 2008)

es ist ein schalter der zwei taster ersetzen soll, problem ist bereits gelöst ...


----------

